# How to get rid of muscle in thighs?



## Sirithlonn (Jul 7, 2006)

I need some help guys! 

I horseback ride, and as a result, I have a lot of muscle in my thighs and I really want to get rid of it. So I can feel better in my short jeans.




(and have skinnier legs



)

Does anyone know any type of exercises to get rid of the that muscle?

The only thing is, I can't stop horseback riding (I go everyday- just about because I have my own horse)...

any suggestions much appreciated!


----------



## LVA (Jul 7, 2006)

hmm ... maybe try toning/lengthening w/pilates ?


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2006)

I think you should be proud of your strong legs! And i think there's no way of making them thinner other than stop exercising.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* I think you should be proud of your strong legs! And i think there's no way of making them thinner other than stop exercising. Why would you want skinny legs when you can have sexy/shapely legs? Geez...most people I know would kill to have great toned legs!!
But, yeah, what lia said. You'd have to stop doing whatever it is that you are doing to not have that. But, then you'd not be happy because you probably ride as much as you do cuz it's something you love.

Chances are...the guys who see you in those shorts are drooling.


----------



## Lia (Jul 8, 2006)

. I'd kill to have toned legs ... Or just exercise , but i'm too lazy


----------



## Nox (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think you want to do that...you would really have to let them atrophy away. But if you are naturally mesomorphic, then your body wants your thighs that way. Just think of when you are forty or fifty years old, the muscle there will keep your thighs up where they should be, and young-looking. Not all old, saggy, and deflated.


----------



## mintesa (Jul 8, 2006)

I have too big muscles there too. but i was born like that. that the only where i have muscles. i dont think they go away. sometimes they do look smaller, but they get back bigger.


----------



## Sirithlonn (Jul 8, 2006)

Thats what I was kind of afraid to hear.... to me, it feels like my thighs are just big and fat... everybody says its muscle... it just looks gross in skinny jeans!



(short legs, big thighs= bad picture?) maybe wearing heels it would look like my legs are longer?

Then what should I do to burn the rest of the fat off so that my thighs are completely toned? but not enough so that I would get more muscle?

thanks so much guys!


----------



## stellakakaros (Dec 4, 2010)

i have that problem to, it is terrible!!

i play sports that requier alot of thigh muscles and my thighs are so big

i never wear short skirts or shorts that show my tighs and i hate wearing skinny jeans cause i feel fat in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /


----------



## stellakakaros (Dec 4, 2010)

ohh and wearing heels really helps!


----------



## Sophie Lodge (May 2, 2011)

i have the same problem, i do alot of running and muscle workouts on my legs and my muscles are getting abit to big and i want to know how to loose it, i never wear shorts because i feel like i have man legs, any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 4, 2011)

I have this problem too, but in my calves, they're almost as big as my thighs ... I hate it


----------



## neenee123 (May 22, 2011)

i have the same exact problem......... i want to have SOME leg muscle in my legs......but not enough of it to make my legs look big. and i do alot of sports that require a lot of thigh muscles, but i dont want to give them up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh! what sould i do!!!!


----------



## divadoll (May 23, 2011)

Do exercises that lengthen muscles like swimming or palates.  Muscular legs are nothing to be ashamed off, it beats fat flabby legs any day.  It means you are healthy and strong.  You got to be able to outrun Zombies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You got to be able to outrun Zombies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






  excellent


----------



## AshleighNycole (Mar 24, 2012)

uhm no because thats exactly what she doesn't want .


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 24, 2012)

I love muscular legs! I can guarantee that there are a bunch of women (and men) out there who are jealous of muscle. But if you think they're too big or bulky and it makes you feel self-conscious, then give pilates a shot. It's great for maintaining strength, but it gives you long, lean toned muscle.


----------



## LaVieEstBellexo (Jul 2, 2012)

Well.. I have huge calves, and I absolutely HATE wearing anything that can show them!!! I feel so large compared to my friends 

BUUUUUT, a good side to that is that I am the second fastest girl on my soccer team... i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But i still really really want to get smaller thighs and calves.. I tried pilots's exercise thingies for 5 days.. still nothing at all


----------



## divadoll (Jul 2, 2012)

> Well.. I have huge calves, and I absolutely HATE wearing anything that can show them!!! I feel so large compared to my friendsÂ  BUUUUUT, a good side to that is that I am the second fastest girl on my soccer team... i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But i still really really want to get smaller thighs and calves.. I tried pilots's exercise thingies for 5 days.. still nothing at all


 Nothing gives you results in 5 days. Pilates works well to give long muscles but you are looking at months, not days.


----------



## volleyballlove1 (Dec 9, 2012)

i have the same problem i ride barrels in the summer and then off the side i play volleyball basketball swim and run track. in effect i have hugee thighs. one time i went some where and some guy asked me if i was a body builder and then at school i get made fun of my "man legs" it's really embarassing. ive read in a couple of places that you are supposed to over work the muscle by exercising and that should make it smaller. also cut down on the red meats but even then alot of people said it would take time. i hope this could help a little bit! good luck !


----------



## Sahara (Jun 22, 2013)

I have the same problem too.. I used to hate wearing clothes that also show my legs.. this year I decided to show my them because I love style and I got tired of wearing long clothes all the time. The first time I did a guy asked me do you used to do track? another guy said danm look at those muscles and your butt is not even that big for that big azz muscle. So many commemts in just one day . My case is the worst as a teen I have my father's big feet and toes meaning I must wear close shoes when I decided to show them off : ( its the worst feeling ever! The thing with me I'm so gonna show them until I find a solution, if I don't love my body no one will for me..


----------



## Sahara (Jun 22, 2013)

Let me know if you guys found any solution!! Thanks


----------

